# Rocha



## ChildoftheCorn

Is *Rocha* a name or word? What does it mean?


----------



## Tamar

Rocha is actually the name Rachel.


----------



## ChildoftheCorn

Tamar said:


> Rocha is actually the name Rachel.


I thought Rachel was just that, Rachel. (Pronounced Rah-hehl. Rocha is pronounced Roh-chah. Cha as is Cha Cha Cha and the ch in challenge.)


----------



## Le Bélier

ChildoftheCorn said:


> Is *Rocha* a name or word? What does it mean?



Are you sure that it's not _ro-ach _(רוּחַ), which can be translated as _wind, spirit_?


----------



## albondiga

ChildoftheCorn said:


> Rocha is pronounced Roh-chah. Cha as is Cha Cha Cha and the ch in challenge.



As far as I know, this sound generally doesn't appear "naturally" in Hebrew words/names (only in loanwords, onomatopoeia, nicknames, and the like)... maybe it's not Hebrew if it's pronounced that way...


----------



## cfu507

Le Bélier said:


> Are you sure that it's not _ro-ach _(רוּחַ), which can be translated as _wind, spirit_?


 
I would write רוח as Ru'ach.

Rocha is a nickname for a woman which is called Rachel. I have a relative which is called Rachel and her husband calls her Rochale רוחל'ה.


----------



## אדם

ChildoftheCorn said:


> I thought Rachel was just that, Rachel. (Pronounced Rah-hehl. Rocha is pronounced Roh-chah. Cha as is Cha Cha Cha and the ch in challenge.)



Transliterated from Hebrew to English ch isn't pronounced like that though.. It's the gutteral noise (Chanukah). Is that what you want, or do you actually want ch as in *ch*allenge?


----------



## Mjolnir

I don't know the word Rocha (ch as in challenge).


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> I don't know the word Rocha (ch as in challenge).


 

No No No
ch like in Chanuka with ח and not  צ'


----------



## Mjolnir

cfu507 said:


> No No No
> ch like in Chanuka with ח and not  צ'



But ChildoftheCorn said it's *ch* as in *ch*allenge.



ChildoftheCorn said:


> Rocha is pronounced Roh-chah. Cha as is Cha Cha Cha and the ch in challenge


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> But ChildoftheCorn said it's *ch* as in *ch*allenge.


 
So she is wrong!!!


----------



## Mjolnir

cfu507 said:


> So she is wrong!!!



1. ChildoftheCorn heard "rocha" with ch as in challenge, s/he even added that it sounds like cha cha cha. I know רוחה, but not רוצ'ה, so maybe what s/he heard isn't Hebrew.

2. How do you know ChildoftheCorn is a she? (yes, I checked the profile, but it didn't contain any gender information)


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> 1. ChildoftheCorn heard "rocha" with ch as in challenge, s/he even added that it sounds like cha cha cha. I know רוחה, but not רוצ'ה, so maybe what s/he heard isn't Hebrew.


 
Ok, so maybe רוצ'ה is not in Hebrew.



> 2. How do you know ChildoftheCorn is a she? (yes, I checked the profile, but it didn't contain any gender information)


 
I'm a woman and women are known as having great intuition . Actually, children of the corn is a story about a boy. I have no idea why I decided that ChildoftheCorn is a woman.


----------



## ChildoftheCorn

Well, first of all I am female.  ''Children of the Corn'' is an old movie, I took the username ChildoftheCorn because I grew up in Nebraska. (That's where the movie takes place.) Now that that's all clear, being Jewish I know that Rocha is pronounced Roh-jah. Rocha is pronounced Roh-*ch*ah in many other languages, and really I don't even know why I wrote that pronounciation in the first place. (Lost my mind for a minute I guess. ) *So, I'd like to know about the word Rocha, as it is pronounced in Hebrew.* Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mjolnir

ChildoftheCorn said:


> Well, first of all I am female.



Great intuition, cfu 




ChildoftheCorn said:


> *So, I'd like to know about the word Rocha, as it is pronounced in Hebrew.*


I can't think of anything other than what cfu has already mentioned for rocha (רוחה, like "camisa roja" in Spanish) in Hebrew. Where did you read/hear it?


----------



## cfu507

What do you want to know about this name?


----------



## ChildoftheCorn

cfu507 said:


> What do you want to know about this name?


I don't think I can make myself any clearer than this, *does the word rocha have any meaning in Hebrew?* All I want is a ''yes'' or a ''no''.


----------



## cfu507

ChildoftheCorn said:


> I don't think I can make myself any clearer than this, *does the word rocha have any meaning in Hebrew?* All I want is a ''yes'' or a ''no''.


 
Hi ChildoftheCorn, I don't think that there is a meaning to the name Rocha in Hebrew.


----------

